# Wie Schwimmer befestigen?



## Phil89 (16. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe eine dringende Frage und zwar hab ich mir heute einen Jenzi 3.0g Schwimmer gekauft....

Doch als ich daheim war fand ich raus der hat unten nur eine Öse...oben kein gummi etc. wie befestige ich nun meine schnur (Stippgerte 0.22 durchmesser)

hmm ich kann en blei befestigen aber dann kan ich ja meinen schwimmer nichtmehr auf die Tiefe einstellen... einklemmen hebt auch nicht richtig  

kann mir wer helfen? =)


----------



## Feeder-Freak (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Schwimmer befestigen?*

Hi,
dann hast du wohl einen Laufschwimmer gekauft. Du musst eigentlich nur nen Fadenstopper mit Perle auf die Schnur fädeln, ihn dahin schieben, in welcher Tiefe du den Köder anbieten willst und dann gehts los. Es gibt so spezielle Posenwirbel die sind dafür besonders geeignet. Da hängste dann einfach deine Pose ein.

Das müsste dann so ausehen: http://www.hiki.at/file/CMS_fg48c6541a0e1f4_orig_413.jpg

Greetz FF


----------



## RheinBarbe (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Schwimmer befestigen?*

Oder Plan B, holst dir im Angelladen ein Tütchen mit lauter Gummiringen für Posen.


----------



## Phil89 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Schwimmer befestigen?*

ah thx stimmt die Dinger hab ich ganz verplant   mal ne andere frage ich geh morgen wettangeln ---> Frankreich hab ne 6m stippgerte und naja o.22 schnur und joa 8. hacken...

kann ich da auch en 1g schwimmer benutzen? er ist eigentlich gut erkennbar dürfte klappen oder?


----------

